# Nortiz NRC 711



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

What do you guys think of my install the boards are level and plum just looks off from the angle of picture.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Relief line goes outside the house. Doesn't it get below freezing in NC?


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

In nc its piped out indirectly the pan has a 90 dropping into air gap and going out


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

pop open the relief valve and see how fast that pan fills (overflows) up.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> pop open the relief valve and see how fast that pan fills (overflows) up.


Looks like most of it would splash out of the pan before even filling the pan enough to reach the drain.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Looks like most of it would splash out of the pan before even filling the pan enough to reach the drain.



That's why we require it to be installed like this


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hope that CSST is bonded


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree but for some reason they want a indirect drain on all heaters they say just in case the line clogs and yes sir she is bonded


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Is the relief in the pic hard piped or don't mater?


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

If so how do you get the condensate line out ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's an 1 1/4" riser with the 3/4" line inserted into it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Is the relief in the pic hard piped or don't mater?



Hard piped


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ncplumber84 said:


> If so how do you get the condensate line out ?



A union, or a cutter


----------

